# Advice re drilling 45mm dia hole JOB DONE!



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I have just purchased a Status 530/5 TV antenna & mast.

Now I need to fit it.
I need advice on what to drill the hole with please. 
Used to have a 'hole drill' but, in my opinion, it was a bit vicious to use on the motorhome roof.

Suggestions please.

TIA


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi thats what I would use, make sure its sharp and the drill bit is as well, run it at a slow speed and it should be ok.

I used a 32mm one to fit mine and stew's Maxview dish.

Olley


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

IMO use a small dia drill bit to make 15 or 20 holes just inside the required dia and then use either a round or half round file to 'ease' the hole to the exact size . . a slower process but better [be exact - you only get one chance !


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi thats what I would use, make sure its sharp and the drill bit is as well, run it at a slow speed and it should be ok.
> I used a 32mm one to fit mine and stew's Maxview dish.
> Olley


Sorry Olley, disagree (partially  ) there.

Yes, make sure the drill bit and cutter are VERY sharp.
But...... NO, do not use slow speed when drilling a hole through THIN alluminium material.
Your roof will probably be 20swg (.036"/0.09mm) alluminium skin (or there abouts).
If you drill slowly through this material, odds on, as the teeth break through the other side, they will grab and rip the ally, ESPECIALLY if you apply too great a pressure.
Use a VERY fast speed and VERY light pressure and allow the cutter to take itself through the ally. This way you'll get a much neater finish and less chance of grabbing.
..........least, thats how we build aircraft


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I would use the correct size hole cutter like these...

http://www.screwfix.com/app/sfd/cat/cat.jsp?cId=A337704&ts=60709

Johnny F


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Zaskar, I bow to your greater knowledge of drilling ali. :lol: Never found much of that on Dockside equipment.

Olley


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi Zaskar, I bow to your greater knowledge of drilling ali. :lol: Never found much of that on Dockside equipment.
> 
> Olley


Dont worry mate, 20 odd years of the aircraft industry turns one into a Grade "A" anorach!   
besides...........
if I wanted any advice on that witchcraft stuff called electrics, YOU'D be one of the first people I shout


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

If it's going on to a VW Clubman, surely they are drilling fibreglass ?
:?


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice so far.

Monocoque construction roof.

Did check Screwfix but they don't do a 45 mm one unfortunately.

Keep it coming :wink:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi tricia, if you use jonnyf's link they show a 44mm which would be close enough I am sure.

Olley


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

On the laika i used a hole cutter to the correct size advised. part of a Bosh set from B&Q for approx £20. does the job through the aluminum. although the Laika had aluminum on the inside then polystrene layer then plastic outer layer. 

What sort of roof do you have? 

Hole saw all the way, i have drield through many cold rooms in my time and they are of a similar constructions to vans all be it the alumuinum is prbably thicker on the cold room. 

Fast and soft is the best way and you may want to stop if the cutter gets too hot to give it a rest but to be honest i think it will sail through its only a few ml thick.


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Fair do's to you for taking on to do this yourself.  

Afraid if was me I'd take it round to the friendly MH dealer.

As well as drilling the hole, be careful how you seal around and make it water proof when you install the arial.. 

Best wishes with it


----------



## 100836 (Sep 3, 2006)

zaskar said:


> olley said:
> 
> 
> > Hi thats what I would use, make sure its sharp and the drill bit is as well, run it at a slow speed and it should be ok.
> ...


i would agree also (rigger/sumpy by trade...aircraft engineer to many)

make sure if using a drill that you hold it very steady

sometimes the large hole saws can grab and either twist the drill out of your hand or skip across the surface

keep a high speed but does not need to be supersonic if you know what i mean

keep pressure light and be careful when the hole is nearly thru as this is the worst time

pilot drill the hole with small drill to start with so that the hole saw drill can go thru easily as it is difficult to see this drill sometimes with larger hole saws


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Trish, try this ...

http://www.plumbworld.co.uk/0-1529

and here..

http://www.tool-wise.com/tools-detail.asp?prod=17

and scroll down.

Johnny F

"edit added site"


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

LPDrifter said:


> Fair do's to you for taking on to do this yourself.


I really enjoy DIY and like the sense of achievement a 'job well done' brings - so fingers crossed for that.

My brother is going to come and check up on me while I am doing the job, good to have a bit of back up.

Will go out this afternoon and see if I can get a new hole saw locally - am doing the wiring done at the moment.

Many thanks to you all for the advice, feels like you are all here with me encouraging me, thanks for that :wink:


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

I like this type of hole cutter but I don't know if you would have the necessary access to use one on your MH.

These people do lots of sizes including 45mm.

Paul


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

> Fair do's to you for taking on to do this yourself. Smile
> 
> Afraid if was me I'd take it round to the friendly MH dealer.
> 
> ...


When i fitted my Status 530/5 you did not need to seal it as the seals were built in, i did however put saler over the screws and holes drilled to help keep it sealed.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Is this a council type hole, there are certainly enough people looking into it :lol: 
Good luck Trish PS i would use a battery drill, anything 240volt might throw you off the roof 8O 
Geo


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Geo said:


> Is this a council type hole, there are certainly enough people looking into it :lol:
> Good luck Trish PS i would use a battery drill, anything 240volt might throw you off the roof 8O
> Geo


If it was the Council then there would be 6 of us driking a brew and 10 round the hole. And a few floresant bibs hanging off brooms around the forum 

Good point on the battery drill unless you have a geared 230v drill alot are these days.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> Good point on the battery drill


Only mentioned cos Trish is a feather weight, and the thought of her spinning with the drill at 12000 RPM when the cutter snagged and then flying off into the trees brought tears to my eyes, 
Geo


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Lots good advice here, thanks to everyone.

The aerial kit does seem to seal itself but I will put some sealant in relevant places.

Hope you enjoyed imagining me spinning around in the air Geo :roll: thanks for pointing that out though.

Fast and soft, I will remember that too.

No hole drills right size around here but the local hardware shop is getting me one in for the morning - all systems go then.

Council job .. eeek, all those men watching


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

HI Tricia,

go for it girl, you said you wanted to try and fit it yourself, but really I just thought you were having me on  

I'm in the Gower tomorrow but only for a couple hours. If I had the time I would have popped over with my camera and taken some pictures, all the advisers here could have judged your craftwomanship 

Pleased you decided on the Status 530/5 excellent aerial, you won't be disappointed.

MHS...Rob


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for the good wishes Rob.

Just hope the rain keeps off tomorrow.


----------



## ChrisRich (May 27, 2007)

This sounds like a big event, you should start selling tickets!


----------



## 100836 (Sep 3, 2006)

tokkalosh said:


> Lots good advice here, thanks to everyone.
> 
> The aerial kit does seem to seal itself but I will put some sealant in relevant places.
> 
> ...


no rush

measure up

mark up

check

re measure

check marks

check

measure

check

cup of tea

measure

check

sweat

hold firmly but press lightly

drill

do this and you should be fine

perhaps practice a few holes elsewhere on the van in inconspicious places!! 8O

oh and check for cables on tother side!


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

It will be a sinch, the 530 seals itself dont be tempted to put any seal on or arround the hole as it will squish up when you put the seals on and cover the pole in sealer and make it a bugger to put up and down.

Get some pictures before and after.

I uesd a small long drill bit to triple check my drill position. You may need to order one i had to. all will be well just make sure you check your measurments.

Good luck


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

HughJardon said:


> perhaps practice a few holes elsewhere on the van in inconspicious places!! 8O


Thanks for that Hugh, roof like a sieve now 8O 
:lol: :lol: 
Well, it's done now and to perfection I might add  
Check out the pictures>>Click<<


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Well done is it all working ok? Takes awoman to do a mans job....but then you need a man to keep an eye on it


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Well done Trish looks a mighty fine job :thumbright: 

Johnny F


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice job Trish, when's the reception :lol: 
Geo


----------

